# Free Borla Exhaust Offer for an E46 325 or 330 Owner



## TurnerMS (Sep 9, 2003)

Hello,

As some of you know, Turner Motorsport works very closely with Borla. We worked together to develop numerous exhaust systems, most recently, Borla part # 140034 (the E46 M3 system that is now available.) Now we are looking for an E46 325 or 330 to do the same.

The deal is the same as the M3 was: Drop your E46 325 or 330 off at Borla Performance Industries in Oxnard, California. They will need the car for no longer than 2 weeks. You will receive a baseline "before" dyno run, a free Borla Stainless Steel Cat-Back Sport Exhaust, Free installation and an "after" dyno run.

I know, 2 weeks seems like a long time, but if you are going to be out of the area for a while, this will be a perfect opportunity to get a free upgrade, plus your car will be garaged in a secure area and treated with care, by professionals that are fellow car enthusiasts. 

If interested, contact Sal Sinsun toll-free at Borla Peformance Industries at (877)-GO-BORLA, ext. 216 for futher details.

Thanks!

Doug
Turner Motorsport Inc.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

dugmar said:


> Hello,
> 
> As some of you know, Turner Motorsport works very closely with Borla. We worked together to develop numerous exhaust systems, most recently, Borla part # 140034 (the E46 M3 system that is now available.) Now we are looking for an E46 325 or 330 to do the same.
> 
> ...


Do they need a Z4 for exhaust?


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Well I finally found something that made me wish I lived on the left coast!







Golly Shucks Darn and Fudge







I'd be there with bells on!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

dugmar said:


> Hello,
> 
> As some of you know, Turner Motorsport works very closely with Borla. We worked together to develop numerous exhaust systems, most recently, Borla part # 140034 (the E46 M3 system that is now available.) Now we are looking for an E46 325 or 330 to do the same.
> 
> ...


Some like a job for someone in the SCTS Tribe! :bigpimp:

This is a great opportunity - thanks Doug for posting it on the 'fest.


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

How soon are they looking? 

I might be open to donating my '04 330 ZHP and I will be out of town for about 12 days at the end of this month and leaving my car at home.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Tanin said:


> How soon are they looking?
> 
> I might be open to donating my '04 330 ZHP and I will be out of town for about 12 days at the end of this month and leaving my car at home.


Tanin - Hope you do, because I would be interested in replacement exhaust for ZHP - I've heard Borla is a good choice but am curious about the sound before/after...good luck...ws


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Why oh why do I live in Ohio??!!! I've asked myself that so many times and it's threads like this that don't make it any easier!!

One of you CA bimmerfesters better take them up on their offer... this is too good to pass up!!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Andy said:


> Why oh why do I live in Ohio??!!!


:dunno:  :dunno: 

:angel:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

" Why oh why do I live in Ohio??!!!" ==Someone has to and its not going to be me.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Sedan or coupe?? I'm not needing my car at the moment!  (busy doing other 'things')  :angel: :angel:

Doh! I have a 323... not 325!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Sedan or coupe?? I'm not needing my car at the moment!  (busy doing other 'things')  :angel: :angel:
> 
> Doh! I have a 323... not 325!


What the hell are you doing posting on the 'fest on your honeymoon? :loco: :tsk: 

:angel:


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

Raffi said:


> What the hell are you doing posting on the 'fest on your honeymoon? :loco: :tsk:


In the honeyroom suite and you can find the time to post on the fest? How the hell did you convince her that you needed your laptop in the first place ?


----------



## TurnerMS (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks everyone.

Looks like we have at least 3 cars. Two 330's, a 325, and we have both a ci and a sedan.

That should cover all the bases.


Doug
TMS


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Tanin said:


> In the honeyroom suite and you can find the time to post on the fest? How the hell did you convince her that you needed your laptop in the first place ?


Actually at a cybercafe. 

Unfortunately, even though I'm on my honeymoon, work still requires I check in.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

dugmar said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Looks like we have at least 3 cars. Two 330's, a 325, and we have both a ci and a sedan.
> 
> ...


:eeps:

:bigpimp:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

dugmar said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Looks like we have ... a 325 ...
> 
> ...






doeboy said:


> :eeps:
> 
> :bigpimp:


  :thumbup:

See you there, Doeboy!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

jgrgnt said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> See you there, Doeboy!


You're going in on the 12th too?  How are you getting back home? Maybe I can hitch a ride with you since we're in the same area?


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

doeboy said:


> You're going in on the 12th too?  How are you getting back home? Maybe I can hitch a ride with you since we're in the same area?


D'oh! I'm going in on January 5th.  I assumed we were all dropping our cars off on the same day. I wonder what the reason is for the one-week diffference. :dunno:

Anyhow, if the drop-off dates change, you can definitely hitch a ride.  Right now, it sounds like I'll be catching a ride with my girlfriend, who graciously agreed to follow me up there.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

jgrgnt said:


> D'oh! I'm going in on January 5th.  I assumed we were all dropping our cars off on the same day. I wonder what the reason is for the one-week diffference. :dunno:
> 
> Anyhow, if the drop-off dates change, you can definitely hitch a ride.  Right now, it sounds like I'll be catching a ride with my girlfriend, who graciously agreed to follow me up there.


Sal told me something to the effect of making sure there was enough room to store our cars in the shop or something.... :dunno:

I still have to figure out how I'm gonna make this work. If they have an Amtrak station there, maybe I can just catch the train down.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Sal told me something to the effect of making sure there was enough room to store our cars in the shop or something.... :dunno:


Ahh. Makes sense, I suppose.



doeboy said:


> I still have to figure out how I'm gonna make this work. If they have an Amtrak station there, maybe I can just catch the train down.


I thought about this as well. Incidentally, what are you planning to do for the two weeks when you don't have your car?


----------

